# Photographers get physical



## tbadowski (Nov 25, 2013)

Saw this on Deadspin:
brady-manning-handshake-pushes-photographers-over-edge:
http://deadspin.com/brady-manning-handshake-pushes-photographers-over-edge-1470950323

Loved the comments, such as:
"As a Nikon photographer, I feel this primal rage whenever I see one of those stupid white lenses."


----------



## mycanonphotos (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw this last night...had to back it up a few times and take another look. The guy who threw his arm out and knocked the other guys camera was there first for sure. The guilty party came in way to fast on his left and bumped the other guys shot in active sequence. I'd be pixxed too.... I got a good laugh at it.. I watched this a few times last night and it appeared that the other guy knocked the other while behind the QB's..after looking at it again in that link it looks like he didnt come in from the side and was there...none the less its pretty funny


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2013)

This gif gives a little more preliminary footage http://nesn.com/2013/11/tom-brady-peyton-manning-handshake-prompts-photographers-to-get-into-shoving-match-gif/ I can't see what got the guy riled, they were both static, planted and on target, same cameras, same lenses, cameras within 18" of each other. 

There doesn't seem to be any bumping in either gif, certainly nothing to lose your shot over.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2013)

Meanwhile the third photographer got published.........

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/25/denver-broncos-ne-patriots-comeback-snf_n_4337230.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

tbadowski said:


> Saw this on Deadspin:
> brady-manning-handshake-pushes-photographers-over-edge:
> http://deadspin.com/brady-manning-handshake-pushes-photographers-over-edge-1470950323
> 
> ...


Both are using Canon gear and fighting with each other - not cool. But again, the same thing happens in CR sometimes, only difference is people fighting in CR are not getting physical (maybe due to proximity issues) ;D


----------



## Menace (Nov 26, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> This gif gives a little more preliminary footage http://nesn.com/2013/11/tom-brady-peyton-manning-handshake-prompts-photographers-to-get-into-shoving-match-gif/ I can't see what got the guy riled, they were both static, planted and on target, same cameras, same lenses, cameras within 18" of each other.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any bumping in either gif, certainly nothing to lose your shot over.



This gif is better - thanks for sharing


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Menace said:


> This gif is better - thanks for sharing


+1


----------

